# Be careful for Steroidsfax



## Stacked (Mar 3, 2013)

Steroidsfax is a new source that has popped up out of nowhere much like pinnaclegear did. They are pimping thier products over at meso, what domestic source posts on an open board thier contact information? Get this steroidfax also has a website and takes crdit cards and paypal! Where are all of these new sources coming from?


----------



## mugzy (Mar 3, 2013)

Paypal? Powders are way to easy to get, people need to do more research on being secure then how to make steroids. This guy will be a good example, we will no doubt be reading about him in the news.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 3, 2013)

Waving the "Fuck You" flag to LE by doing what they do. Talking about how people have fake ID's and fake bank accounts? The vast majority are regular folks. People that have fake bank accounts and the like are called "sophisticate criminals". They've been doing shit like this for quite some time. Customers that are using him are noobs. The guy tells customers not to worry and they eat it up. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, bad news bears...


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 3, 2013)

Show me the Fax!


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 4, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Wow, bad news bears...



x2x..........


----------



## DF (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh nice! Gear on credit! That would be fantastic!  Stupid but fantastic!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 4, 2013)

It could be a set-up by uncle sam.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 4, 2013)

Haha ya never never in a million years would I give credit card info


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2013)

The funniest thing about this is over at Meso the guy is being told by several long time vets  -  hey man this is really stupid.  And he just refuses to accept that maybe they are right.

What an asshole.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 5, 2013)

Again, sounds like a set-up.  If I were the Female Body Inspectors I would create a 2 good 2 b true lab with the easiest of payment options.  And as a bonus, I would offer a free daily subscription of different pics of POB's body.



PillarofBalance said:


> The funniest thing about this is over at Meso the guy is being told by several long time vets  -  hey man this is really stupid.  And he just refuses to accept that maybe they are right.
> 
> What an asshole.


----------



## regular (Mar 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> The funniest thing about this is over at Meso the guy is being told by several long time vets  -  hey man this is really stupid.  And he just refuses to accept that maybe they are right.
> 
> What an asshole.



We've been PMing. I think he understands now.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2013)

regular said:


> We've been PMing. I think he understands now.



Check the new posts... I'm not so sure.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 5, 2013)

The thing is this. This company is on ************. We all know about the infamous outlaw muscle. From what I know about OLM there isn't anything bad to say besides its a huge supplier board. Those guys on OLM are not scammers, but as you and I know they could always END UP that way. Better safe than sorry as it is. Credit card numbers give away a lot information about yourself.


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 6, 2013)

Why did my post get deleted? There was nothing bad in it?


----------



## 69nites (Mar 6, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> The thing is this. This company is on ************. We all know about the infamous outlaw muscle. From what I know about OLM there isn't anything bad to say besides its a huge supplier board. Those guys on OLM are not scammers, but as you and I know they could always END UP that way. Better safe than sorry as it is. Credit card numbers give away a lot information about yourself.


TTE you are oblivious.


----------



## regular (Mar 6, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> The thing is this. This company is on ************. We all know about the infamous outlaw muscle. *From what I know about OLM there isn't anything bad to say besides its a huge supplier board.* Those guys on OLM are not scammers, but as you and I know they could always END UP that way. Better safe than sorry as it is. Credit card numbers give away a lot information about yourself.



One of the sources on OLM is a snitch. 

http://i.imgur.com/01b14.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/630Oy.jpg

Negative feedback is deleted from OLM. There are many solid guys who have been banned from OLM for speaking the truth.


----------



## 69nites (Mar 6, 2013)

regular said:


> One of the sources on OLM is a snitch.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/01b14.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/630Oy.jpg
> ...


There's some private info about John that floats around if you know where to look. I wouldn't look past the possibility that he himself is an informant.

I've seen a lot of guys get scammed by olm sources. I've received total bunk product from big sponsors there. 
Shit olm staff and Sandra knew she was sending out counterfeits 2 weeks before the shit hit the fan and she apologized. 

Getting a little off topic tho.


----------



## regular (Mar 6, 2013)

69nites said:


> There's some private info about John that floats around if you know where to look. I wouldn't look past the possibility that he himself is an informant.



I believe we've read the same document my friend. You and I share similar concerns.


----------



## Hardpr (Mar 6, 2013)

reagrding this  site ive heard that email response is closed with the letter K. i find it hard to believe K is behind this this site. but who knows.


----------



## 69nites (Mar 8, 2013)

Hardpr said:


> reagrding this  site ive heard that email response is closed with the letter K. i find it hard to believe K is behind this this site. but who knows.


K is not behind that.


----------



## regular (Mar 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Check the new posts... I'm not so sure.



I thought he had the message but apparently they needed everything spelled out for them. These guys don't know what they're doing.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 9, 2013)

regular said:


> I thought he had the message but apparently they needed everything spelled out for them. These guys don't know what they're doing.



Ya...he pm'd me a couple days ago saying how he was gonna quit his rep job. However, it looks like they're going balls out over there,


----------



## regular (Mar 9, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Ya...he pm'd me a couple days ago saying how he was gonna quit his rep job. However, it looks like they're going balls out over there,



He told me the same. I doubt he stepped down but there's more than one person using the meso account so who knows. Seems like they want to learn the hard way.


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, i wish I coulda seen this thread a little sooner. Live and learn. But really who the fuck would use pay pal!!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2013)

JackC4 said:


> Well, i wish I coulda seen this thread a little sooner. Live and learn. But really who the fuck would use pay pal!!!!!!



you would be surprised ...alot of dumb fucks out there


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 10, 2013)

I use PayPal for all my orders. As well as a thumbprint and a DNA sample for pickup.


----------



## Stretch (Aug 10, 2013)

K is ABSOLUTELY behind this site.



69nites said:


> K is not behind that.


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 10, 2013)

IMO they are not worth a damn.


----------



## big fish (Mar 26, 2014)

I no this threads over a year old. I have used steroidsfax. I was a newbi and didnt want to ask around at the gym. So I gave them a shot.  They came threw on both of my cycles with good results. I hate ordering it online. I feel so sketchy when I have to western union large amounts of cash to foreign countries. Wish I could find some local.  But like I said I dont want to ask


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 26, 2014)

big fish said:


> I no this threads over a year old. I have used steroidsfax. I was a newbi and didnt want to ask around at the gym. So I gave them a shot.  They came threw on both of my cycles with good results. I hate ordering it online. I feel so sketchy when I have to western union large amounts of cash to foreign countries. Wish I could find some local.  But like I said I dont want to ask



They were your first 2 cycles right? When you find a real source - on another board, we don't source here, you'll realize how much SF and Sciroxx suck.

Underdosed or Bunk gear (var tested as Dbol), Underfilled vials, the list goes on. They sure have some nice labels though...


----------



## big fish (Mar 26, 2014)

Labels only half the gear had labels


----------



## flenser (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks like Karl is running a new ad campaign. There's a similar Karl-has-always-been-good-to-me thread going over at Meso.


----------

